# car won't work in the rain



## hobbsy (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi

I have a 1993 J30 maxima executive and when it rains or I drive through a puddle and the car will lose power, the revs will drop to zero and then come back up to normal again and fluctuate like that until it stops raining.

I've taken it to a mechanic and auto electrician but they didn't know what was wrong. Has anyone heard of this problem before? 

Cheers


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

hobbsy said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 1993 J30 maxima executive and when it rains or I drive through a puddle and the car will lose power, the revs will drop to zero and then come back up to normal again and fluctuate like that until it stops raining.
> 
> ...


My thoughts...
That so-called "mechanic" and "auto electrician" are both idiots, morons, and 27 other words describing an all-out dipstick with legs.
Any halfway decent mechanic (or "auto electrician"...what is that anyways?) knows that one of the first things you check if an engine is running badly when it's raining, wet, humid, etc. is the ignition system (e.g. distributor cap, distributor rotor, plug wires, plugs, etc).
Run...don't walk...fast from these clowns you call an "auto electrician" and "mechanic"...as they are both neither.


----------



## hobbsy (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply jdg, I guess "auto electricians" are an australian thing... 

Do you reckon I can put some plastic around to cover them up and stop them getting wet or should I see someone else about it? (I was intending on trying someone new since these blokes aren't much chop...)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would suggest you install a brand new distributor cap and rotor from Nissan and a set of genuine Nissan or NGK spark plug wires. Like jdg has already pointed out, driveabilty associated with wet weather are often due to failed secondary ignition componants. Another possibility would be water getting into one or more of the harness electrical connectors, but that's not nearly as common as a bad cap or ignition cables.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> I would suggest you install a brand new distributor cap and rotor from Nissan and a set of genuine Nissan or NGK spark plug wires. Like jdg has already pointed out, driveabilty associated with wet weather are often due to failed secondary ignition componants. Another possibility would be water getting into one or more of the harness electrical connectors, but that's not nearly as common as a bad cap or ignition cables.


+1

I drive one of these babies daily and if the ignition components are in good condition (no cracks/splits) you can have it rain on the motor directly and it will not miss a beat.

Something else to look out for - aftermarket "performance" air filters - those stupid cones that get fitted iso the std air-box and filter combo ..................... splash those things (or even just get a bit of moisture from the air on there) and you end up suffocating the poor motor


----------

